# Shortening Cervix



## calypso

Hello, I am 21+5 today, at 21+3 I had my anomaly scan. Baby is doing beautifully but my cervix went down from 3.1 at 16w to 1. I am now on complete bedrest and progesterone vaginal suppositories twice a day. I am very nervous. This is my first pregnancy.

My dr said she does not want to rush a stitch as it poses a lot of risks, but would rather do weekly checks to viability. She is sending me to a high risk ob for a second opinion but believes he will agree that bedrest is best. I was sent to L&D yesterday and monitored. No contractions and no dilation were found.

I am not sure what I am looking for here, support, advice? Not sure if I should push for a stitch or if bedrest&progrsterone&keeping a close eye are enough for now?

I am more terrified than anything. I just want to cry all day but know I shouldn't. This isn't what I pictured you know?? I just need to pray and hope my body holds for my beautiful girl.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi hun - you poor thing :( I have so been where you are, and it is terrifying and very, very traumatic. My cervix was dilated to 3cms by the time it was discovered at 23wks, so yours in comparison is not at this moment catastrophic hun. (although it probably feels to you as tho it is)

Personally, I would be pushing for a stitch. At 1, tho your cervix is extremely short, it is still closed. Getting a stitch at this stage is beneficial, and the risks your doctor mentions are no greater than they would be if they were to wait for funneling and/or dilation and then to try stitching. When there is little cervix left, stitching is more tricky, BUT preferable to waiting for dilation before acting. Getting the clinicans to agree to this however is not always easy.

Absolute bed rest does lengthen the cervix over night hun, so stay of your feet - completely. Rise only to use the bathroom if you can. Drink plenty of water, and when you have the opportunity to talk to the consultant again discuss your anxiety, and that having the stitch now would be your preferred route, and would reduce you r anxiety. 

Keep in touch - and please PM if you get anxious and need some help xxx


----------



## calypso

Thanks so much. I just feel like I am failing her you know? My DH seems terrified and he can only express it by raising his voice and I feel alone. My parents just left. Normally I ask them to stay all weekend but I felt like I was being pitied. It's nothing they said or did, I just feel like no one knows what I feel. My sister is having a rough pregnancy and her previous was too so she just says it will be fine and I don't want to stress her.

It just seems so daunting. Like how do you get though the next hour, the next night, the next week, month.. I don't even know what to say about how I feel. I feel like I am falling apart on the inside.

I was thinking of waiting til next Friday for my next appointment, ask for another tvu if they don't offer, ask for high risk ob referral, take the weekend to decide if I feel the benefits outweigh risks for stitch. Changes or lack thereof in cervix in one week will help me decide.

Sorry my thoughts are all scattered.


----------



## lizziedripping

You can talk to me here any time hun. All that you describe is exactly what I went thru 6yrs ago, and the sense of isolation, dread and feelings of failure are all so scary. 

No one else really does understand how it is as a Mum to feel responsible for the life growing inside, but at the same time you don't want anyone to fuss or focus on you because the terror is so great, it only serves to magnify it further.

You will get through the next hour hun, and as a caring, loving Mum-to-be, the strength to beat this will come from somewhere. My approach would be to get a stitch placed sooner rather than later, but I don't want to impose my opinions too strongly. This is your body, your baby, and you instincts hun - they must always take priority over my experience and advice. 

It is very possible that this time next week your cervix has lengthened again, and the decision to wait and see was the correct one. I have seen it happen. If it has stayed the same, or shortened further, even with funneling, there is still time to place a stitch. 

Take care sweet, and please keep in touch - i shall be thinking of you and sending positive thoughts your way xxx


----------



## calypso

I will see if I can get into the high risk ob sooner, problem is now I have to depend on rides since I can't drive. 

I don't want to push for the stitch and have major complications, but maybe having it in would give me more peace of mind? I just feel like I can't do much to help.

Definitely have to get my laptop left in bed though because typing on my phone sucks.


----------



## RainbowGift

I just want to chime in and tell you that I was put on complete bedrest at 23 weeks and by 25 weeks I was totally effaced (no cervical length left) and also dilated with contractions and STILL I made it another two months! I now have two beautiful and healthy babies laying next to me.

It was a nightmare of worry, but the saving moments are the ones when you have FAITH and BELIEVE that things will be ok. Talk to your baby. Distract your mind with movies and stuff. REST. (I didn't even prop myself up to eat!)

Love to you from me. :flower:

PS- I HAD NO STITCH. There are other women here with stories just like mine and went full term or longer. If they say you can't have a stitch, it doesn't mean you cant go all the way. xoxox


----------



## calypso

Congrats on your twins! Thanks for letting me know that some people can make it without a stitch.
I have to just keep praying. I am trying to only get up to pee quickly. All day I talk to her. Hoping I can get a routine and find enough things to do.

Thanks for support and hope To both of you!


----------



## Tres

I am 15 weeks with a short cervix at 2.2cm, it shortened from 2.5cm at 14 weeks. I have no idea what to do though I am on bedrest and progesterone. How risky is the cerclage (my doc does not advise it and thinks I may be normal). Also, did any of you ladies have light bleeding also? I have that too and I am wondering if it is related to my short cervix.


----------



## calypso

Tres, my dr doesn't want to go the cerclage route because she says infection and risk to bursting bag, etc are much more dangerous than bed rest, progesterone, and waiting.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi to everyone. RG is right, you CAN go all the way with no stitch, but after the cervix has already begun to change, it is more risky. Placing a stitch is also more risky after such changes, the best option of all being to place a stitch early BEFORE anything has happened. 

Given that you ladies haven't got that option now, it is a case of weighing up the related risks with either leaving things, or opting now for a stitch. I personally would opt for stitching because you are at a point where there is only shortening, no funneling and the risks o finfection and PROM are still reasonably low. There is no real rhyme or reason as to why some women make it without stitch, whilst others have the stitch and it triggers problems - and therin lies the problem which everyone inc. clinicians are trying to account for.

Each women and her particular issues is different and so it is impossible to predict the pattern and progress of a weak cervix. I beat the odds in having very large twins at term with a stitch, when everyone was telling me it was likely I would run into trouble. Others like me haven't been so lucky :(

Tres hun, you are where I was with the twins in that you are only 15wks pregnant, have a shorter cervix but no other changes. A preventative stitch at this point would likely work very well for you. They are normally put in between 12 and 16wks anyway, so I would say go for it if you can.

Calypso, I had an emergency stitch with my daughter when I was already dilated and she would have been born that night without one - therfore I had no choice. I feel incredibley sorry that you are faced with such a tough decision - at 1cm there is still a fair chance stitching would work, BUT there are no guarantees and there is a slightly increased risk of triggering infection than if you had had one placed before the shortening. It is a dilemma. You also have a reasonable chance of getting further on rest, and progesterone hun. Perhaps this coming week will help to make things clearer for you darlin - in the meantime come and chat with us here if you think it might help.

There are many women on here with emergency stitches and those without who have made it to near term atleast - there are more stories of hope than not. Keep the faith lovely ladies, and I will try to help in any way I can. Thinking of you all xxxx


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi. I'll tell you my story. I went in for anomaly scan at 20 weeks and had a cervical length of 3.6. Because of the way the babies were laying - I have twin boys - they couldn't evaluate the hearts properly so I was told to come back at 22 weeks. 

At 22 weeks my cervix shortened to 2.8. A week later I saw my ob who was not happy and sent me back to the specialist for another measure. I did that almost 1 week later (not quite 24 weeks) and my cervix shortened to 2. I was placed on full bed rest and told to follow up at the hospital with the high risk docs about a week later. 

At that appt my cervix was 1.2. I ended up getting admitted to the hospital so they could give me steroids to hasten lung maturity in case the babies were born. Then I started contracting and ended up on a mag sulfate drip which made me very sick but did the trick. The contractions stopped. I was terrified. My husband was holding it together but very stressed as well. I contracted some more while in the hospital but they were Braxton Hicks and they went away with fluid and emptying my bladder. I was relieved but kept thinking "I though I was already drinking enough and was it my fault my bladder can hold as much as it does?"

A little over a week later they rescanned me and my cervix went up to 1.6 and much to my surprise I was discharged from the hospital. I went back home on full bed rest. That first night home my husband was a mess He looked so stressed and I know he was scared to have me home. He was constantly yelling at our 16 yo dachshund for being in the way and peeing on the floor (poor dog was confused himself and stressed out). My husband did better over the next day.

I've been back to the hospital once since discharge because I was contracting again but my cervix was measuring between 1.3 and 1.6 so they didn't keep me. I have my next appt at the hospital in a week and a half and I'll be 29 weeks. Bed rest is miserable and the anxiety you have not knowing what your body is doing is awful. I had probably been contracting for awhile and never felt the contractions yet they were probably doing a number on my cervix. That freaked me out. But it looks like the bed rest is helping and it'll probably help you. People keep telling me to just focus on the day and set goals for myself like 24 weeks, 26 weeks, etc but it's hard for me not to get ahead of myself. But in all honesty I'll be 28 weeks Thursday and the 4 weeks that have passed since this whole mess started have moved. So take it as easy as possible, wait to hear what the ob says and feel free to pm me too. And yes it sucks that something so routine for others has to be difficult for you.

P.S I didn't have a cerclage either (wasn't the recommendation) but I'm told that for the next time around they'll place on early. Ha ha there won't be a next time! I'm so done. Thank goodness I have twins!


----------



## calypso

Thanks for sharing your story! I just want to make it to 24w at least since nothing can be done before then. I am just so scared. 22w tomorrow. 

My DH seems so nervous and as I mentioned before he only shows it by yelling about silly things. I don't know how to comfort him when I can't do it for myself.

Laying here, tossing around, petting my belly. This little girl's feet are like kicking my cervix though, it's what I saw in the ultrasound. When she kicks low it freaks me out now.

Are you propping your legs up? Not sure how to get comfy. Maybe you get used to just laying down after a while.


----------



## maxxiandniko

My husband is more relaxed now. Yours will be too. I have one of those pregnancy pillows that I use and it helps. Lying in bed all day long is hard. I try to stay on my left side because that helps with the Braxton Hicks. They're not painful, they just freak me out because I have this image of me getting readmitted to the hospital and going back on the mag sulfate drip. What's funny is that now I'm so deconditoned and big that when I take a shower I'm tired halfway through and all I want to do is go back to bed! One of my twins is very close to my cervix too. I actually saw his hand punching at it during an ultrasound. It's a weird feeling but don't worry that won't do anything to your cervix and in and of itself it doesn't mean anything that the baby is low. She'll probably move soon. Mine really can't since there's not too much room. You'll feel so much better when you get to 24 weeks. I hope the time flies by. This will all be a distant memory soon.


----------



## calypso

I have a pregnancy pillow in addition to the 4 or 5 we usually have on the bed. I try to rearrange them and use them different ways so I don't get too tired.

DH has set up the nightstand and rolling laptop table so I have snacks and everything I need close by. Will just have to reheat food while he is at work.


----------



## rensben

hi there,

first let me say that I'm sorry you're going through this. I too have been exactly where you are. At 20 weeks my cervix was 1.4cm with funnelling and a bulging bag. I was hospitalized immediately and observed for three days to make sure there was no infection. In this time, my cervix shortened to 1cm and they put the stitch in. There is a risk, no doubt but when the risks were weighed they felt that the stitch was the best way to go. They put it in and I was nervous wreck. Everything went fine and I was put on strict bedrest at home. At 30 weeks I went into labour and my son was born. I truly believe the stitch saved his life and I am grateful to my doctors for having the courage to do it. At the time, I really was unaware of what IC was and I felt so lost and alone but I was determined to get my son to a safe term where he could be born and be ok. He spent 7 weeks at the hospital but had no major problems. I believe the cut off for an emergency stitch is 22 weeks and this may be why they don't want to do it but if there is still chance for them to do it then I would push for it if I were in your place. Good luck to you and know that there are lots of here you can talk to if you need to. Many of us have been right where you are now. Big big hug!


----------



## maxxiandniko

I have a fridge in my room and my 2 dogs to keep me company. How are you doing today? When is your next appt?


----------



## calypso

Next appointment is Friday morning with my ob. Had a minor crying breakdown a little while ago. 22 weeks today. Fear is the most exhausting part of this.

DH was told he can leave during the day to come take care of me and then go back to finish the day. I told him let's see how today goes. I may end up having him get me a mini fridge and microwave or toaster oven. Our room is just off the kitchen but if I can do everything without getting up then that is best.


----------



## maxxiandniko

It's miserable isn't it? I bet you'll feel better after you see the doc though so maybe focus on that. The girl in the hospital bed next to me had no measurable cervix when she was admitted. She was admitted the same day I was and had just turned 24 weeks. Who knows how long she was walking around like that. I still keep in touch with her and she's 27 weeks now, still in the hospital with no measurable cervix but she'll be 28 weeks on Sunday. She's hoping they'll let her go soon. Congrats on 22 weeks. 2 more to go. Seems like forever I know but you'll get there.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi hun. The fear is a killer - indescribable to those who haven't felt it :( My thoughts are constantly with you for what it's worth xxx


----------



## Ashley9603

Im nervous too,but am hoping I can make it to my dream of 36-38 weeks!I had my cerclage placed at 12 weeks,and I really think that makes a difference,its just now starting to shorten so I am praying that my babies stay put for as long as possible.


----------



## lizziedripping

How u doing Calypso? x


----------



## calypso

Ok today, my sister is visiting today. Thanks for asking!


----------



## calypso

So far I have been in and out of sleep all day! I had no issues with suppository this morning, thankfully, as some of the others were pretty rough. Getting more used to my horizontal life. Spent all day yesterday trying to find a wheelchair to no avail.

I enjoyed having my sister yesterday even if only for a little while. I also realized I don't want to talk to too many people. I only talk to my parents either about other things or a quick check in. I don't feel up to discussing this and thankfully they understand. Friends I also told and they just text or whatever. My inlaws are a different story. They kept calling (I kept ignoring). I had told DH to tell them I don't want to talk but they don't listen! I decided to text this morning and tell them I appreciate prayers and good thoughts, we are doing ok, but I don't want to discuss this when I was finally able to get my head in a good place! Right now I am sure DH would appreciate more support as he is stressed. There is a lot on his shoulders. They said ok and will wait for me to call.

More of the same today of course. Just taking this as a vacation for the first week or so. My school year (college) had literally ended the day before I went on bedrest.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Calypso, good to hear from you. I didn't want to talk to people either during my second and twin pregnancies - I felt I was reassuring everyone else, when I was living in terror myself. Discussing it only made me more frightened. Unfortunately my Mum didn't understand this, needed that reassurance because she was frightened for us (which I couldn't give) and so we argued on many occasions :(

Keep fighting hun, you're doing so well. It's early days for you yet, and you're probably still in shock, but there is every chance things will improve for you yet sweet. You know where I am xxx


----------



## Tres

Bed rest and progesterone can work!!! It has been one week since my cervix shrank to2.5cm and then to 2.2cm and my doc would not give me a cerclage. It turns out I am also bleeding from my uterus (maybe placenta but they can't tell on the scan). Because of the bleeding they refused a cerclage because the blood must go somewhere and not collect in the uterus. So I was stressed since so many of you say it can help, but for me with bleeding it was not an option.

So the doc treated me with both vaginal progesterone and 17p shots plus strict bed rest. Today I had a scan and my cervix lengthened from 2.2cm to 3.3cm!!!! Thank God! Baby is still hanging in there but small (not growing as fast as before). 

Now I am still on bedrest and continuing shots/progesterone because of the bleeding and they still say I am high risk for a threatened miscarriage. But this is an amazing change for the good and even my doctor was surprised. Woo-hoo! Hubby treated me to hot fudge sundae to celebrate. So hang in there ladies.


----------



## maxxiandniko

I don't always want to talk to people either. I don't always feel like people understand. I have a friend who's a neonatologist and a friend who's a pediatrician and they most certainly understand and won't lie to me either which is good and bad at the same time! And speaking of support my husband's parents have a trip booked to Hawaii the first 2 weeks of July. These babies were supposed to be here at the end of July but at this point they could come at any time. How nice of them! I feel bad for my husband although he hasn't said a word about it.

And Tres good job with that cervix!


----------



## calypso

My follow up is tomorrow 11am central time. I was actually wondering if dr could combo the supps and the p17. My sister says the shots are painful and expensive. At this point I would do ANYTHING to keep this baby inside! Thanks for giving me hope ladies! I don't know what I would do alone.

I am trying to only get up for the restroom, put something in microwave when home alone, and a short shower (not daily). I hope and pray we get good news tomorrow!


----------



## lizziedripping

Me too hun xxx


----------



## truthbtold

This is such deja vu for me. In December I was in your shoes, but I was 4 cm dilated with no chance of getting a stitch without breaking my water. My situation didnt end well. I lost my little girl at 22 weeks. I pray you have a better outcome then I did. I would probably push for the stitch. If you ever want to talk PM me.


----------



## maxxiandniko

They don't give progesterone shots for twins BUT I did have to do 3 shots of progesterone when I did IVF. They weren't bad. I also did two sets of steroid shots when I went into preterm labor and they hurt more than then progesterone. I can't wait to her what they doc says tomorrow! You're doing good!


----------



## Tres

Calypso - I have been given BOTH supps and 17p shots and as I posted earlier my cervix went from 2.2 to 3.3 in about a week so I am happy with it. The shot does not hurt too much. It just feels a little sore. I am a total baby with shots so I asked for the smallest needle they could do, though because it is small it takes longer to push the stuff out and into your bum muscle. It just feels sore like an old charlie horse cramp and I alternate left or right cheek so I can rest easily in bed by laying on the opposite side.

The shots can be expensive, but there is a trick. The official FDA approved version is super expensive, but the FDA is also allowing local pharmacies to mix their own (they have been doing it for decades) so the cost is more like $20 per shot. Ask your doctor and pharmacist for more details, but cost is manageable. 

My doc wanted to use both shots and supps because I also have unexplained vaginal bleeding, so she was not sure I could absorb all the suppository medicine well. That is why we supplement with a couple shots a week. I worry about all this intervention. At the very least it seems to be working and since cerclage is too risky for me too, it is my only option.


----------



## lizziedripping

Any news hun?


----------



## calypso

2more hrs til appointment time


----------



## truthbtold

Good Luck to you!


----------



## calypso

Did not get an u/s as tech was out, and dr wants Mfm to decide on the 17p in addition to supps.

BUT 

Good news overall!!! On manual exam, cervix tightly closed, feels no change in length! Thyroid looks good. Bp was high but it always is there and I monitor at home. Lost a few oz of weight again... Oops. Baby weighed 14oz at last u/s and is avg for her age. Feel better with those news!

Now, waiting for mfm to schedule me, another dr appt next Friday at 9am, continue strict bedrest. Allowed 5-10 min standing less than three times a day for food or shower in addition to quick restroom trips. Continue supps and I CAN use lube on it. I can also get the stick on heating pads (from back injury = a lot of pain). Baby hb was 142 :cloud9: moves like a champ! What I thought were contractions the other day (hardening one side of stomach) she said is likely a big baby stretch. The pink from yesterday with the supp gunk is probably just from irritated vag. We are gonna take it day by day and week by week.

Bake baby bake!! I feel so much better knowing there was no real change. Back to the horizontal life!


----------



## truthbtold

Good for you!


----------



## lizziedripping

Yey Calypso!! So pleased - you can do this hun, you are already doing so much better than I did at this stage in my second pregnancy. Keep hoping and resting chick xxx


----------



## Tres

Congrats Calypso. That is great news. I was told not to worry too much about mild weight loss as that is normal with bed rest because you lose some muscle and your appetite lessens. Hopefully you can get an U/S soon to ease your mind. I know laying there in bed it is hard not to stress out, but you are doing well and recent studies show progesterone works so keep positive.


----------



## rensben

Great news all around ladies. I had my week scan on Thurs and things are still stable at 2.5cm. I don't have nearly as many contractions now that I am not picking up my son. Still going for my 30 week goal and it is quickly approaching although my husband also leaves for 6 months on the day I reach 30 weeks. I want time to pass quickly and slowly at the same time. Trying to hold things together litterally and figuratively!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Great news calypso! I myself am back in the hospital for round two of preterm labor. My cervical length got worse and I was contracting. They put me back on the magnesium sulfate and so far no contractions. I also got a second round of steroids. I am terrified. I will check in on you so keep posting updates.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Rensben - I'm hoping for 30 weeks too!


----------



## lizziedripping

Glad you're progressing well at the moment Rensben ;) You really are proof that resting really does help us ladies with pregnancy complications. Don't be tempted to do too much once you reach 30wks tho hun, I believe you might just get all the way this time if you take things easy xxx


----------



## calypso

Rensben, maxx - thinking of both of you! Keep me updated as well! These babies have got to stay inside!

I keep feeling like I wish time would fly by, but at the same time, if things go steady I get to enjoy my baby moving and growing everyday and I dont want to miss any of that.

Rens - is your hubby military?
Maxx - glad no more contractions!


----------



## rensben

Hi again,

thanks everyone...didn't mean to hijack your post calypso! I thought I was posting in the other thread on IC! but yes, my hubby is military (french military) and will be gone for 6 months. I can't mention where but you can probably guess that it is not the safest place at the moment :( Keep the updates coming ladies; It's so great to hear how well everyone is doing :)


----------



## maxxiandniko

How's everybody? I'm still in the hospital. I'm not sure when I'll get to leave. I think they'll scan me this Friday to see how my cervix is holding up. I'm sure it's shorter. They measured the babies and twin A is 2.9 (right on track) and B is 3.9! Probably part of my problem. I'm still having a few contractions on the monitor but nothing they're worried about. Hope everyone is doing ok!


----------



## Ashley9603

Hang in there ladies...I have been paranoid ever since I was told about my cervical length,however I am taking it one day at a time.I dont get my cervix checked anymore(I was getting checked every 3 weeks since 12 weeks)I will just be getting growth scans every three weeks instead.Anyways I am hoping our babies all bake as long as they can!


----------



## calypso

Maxx - thinking of you!! Hope you get to go home soon.

Ash - thanks, I will be getting weekly (manual) exams, then making biweekly eventually.

I think I will def ask for an u/s at my 24w appt for comparisons.

Today I am 23 WEEKS!!! So glad baby is doing so well. Her movements make me so happy! We had a nice weekend, except for last night got a little scary. Had three idk what to call them. - felt like horrible gas/have to have bm, was afraid they were contractions but they stopped and tummy was never hard. After I tried to stop freaking out and just felt my belly with BabyGirl moving I had some serious gas:blush: I think that's what the pain was. My digestion is seriously messed up laying down. I will mention it Friday anyway.

How are you all?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey all - glad you're feeling a little more positive Calypso ;) The pain you talk about is all very normal in pregnancy, trouble is, when you've had a scare, every twinge is terrifying :(

Take care x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Ashley - I almost don't want any more cervical exams. It'll just freak me out. I'm in the hospital so if something goes wrong they'll try to intervene. Do you have names ready for your boys? I'm having twin boys too.

Calypso - Congrats on 23 weeks! I spend all day long analyzing everything I feel. My stomach always feels upset but what I'm feeling aren't contractions because they monitor me and will only see a few and my stomach feels bad the whole time. It could also be stress (at least in my case). My roommate left today. I remember when I left the first time. So hopeful I wouldn't return!


----------



## Ashley9603

maxxiandniko said:


> Ashley - I almost don't want any more cervical exams. It'll just freak me out. I'm in the hospital so if something goes wrong they'll try to intervene. Do you have names ready for your boys? I'm having twin boys too.
> 
> Calypso - Congrats on 23 weeks! I spend all day long analyzing everything I feel. My stomach always feels upset but what I'm feeling aren't contractions because they monitor me and will only see a few and my stomach feels bad the whole time. It could also be stress (at least in my case). My roommate left today. I remember when I left the first time. So hopeful I wouldn't return!

I believe I am done with the cervical checks now,even though my cervix length has changed.Im confident I will go as far as I need to.The names I have for my boys are James Robert and Elijah David:thumbup:


----------



## calypso

Cute names Ashley!


----------



## calypso

Loving having my mom here since Sunday night! Too bad she leaves today. Waiting for next appt Friday.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi everyone. I had my babies yesterday. I went into labor and they couldn't stop it. The babies are in the NICU but are doing ok. They're breathing on their own thankfully. They'll be here for awhile. I actually delivered them vaginally. Both were ready to come out. I'm getting discharged tomorrow. I'll keep in touch to see how everyone is doing


----------



## calypso

maxxiandniko said:


> Hi everyone. I had my babies yesterday. I went into labor and they couldn't stop it. The babies are in the NICU but are doing ok. They're breathing on their own thankfully. They'll be here for awhile. I actually delivered them vaginally. Both were ready to come out. I'm getting discharged tomorrow. I'll keep in touch to see how everyone is doing

Please let us know how they (and you) are doing! Praying for your family!


----------



## lizziedripping

COngratulations hun - sorry they didn't hold on a bit longer, but so glad they're here, breathing for themselves and doing well. Multiples do mature faster in the womb up to 30wks to prepare for an earlier delivery, and often do better than singletons of the same gestation, so fingers crossed they go from stregth to strength hun xxx


----------



## calypso

My appointment today didn't go as well as I hoped. Fingertip dilated. In hospital now where I will be living. Mainly precautionary. Thoughts and prayers welcome.


----------



## rensben

oh no...so sorry Calypso. Did they tell you how much length you have left? Hang in there. My thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## calypso

Length seems just about 1cm still.


----------



## Tres

Calypso - hold on hun! A friend of mine was 2cm dilated at 26wk and held on to 34 weeks (most of it spent in hospital or home on super strict bed rest). I personally walked around 4cm dilated from 34 weeks to 39 weeks with my second pregnancy. Just rest and try to relax. At least at the hospital they can monitor you more closely, even though it is not as comfy as home.


----------



## lizziedripping

Sorry darlin, I know this is what you were afraid of :( As the other ladies have said, this doesn't mean you will deliver soon hun. There are lots of stories of women with more dilation than you, and they still go on to term. Rest is the key, and plenty of water - a glass an hour was my approach. Much love, and stay strong xxx


----------



## calypso

Just had an exam, no change with the cervix! They started endomethacin (sp?) for contractions yesterday at 2pm, just in case even though monitors only pick up one every hour if that. Just had a steroid shot, second one tomorrow. 

Baby is moving around a lot! These high risk drs I have been transferred to are really nice! DH slept over last night and made sleeping sooo much easier than the night before.


----------



## lizziedripping

Thanks for the update, thinking of you xxx


----------



## calypso

VIABILITY DAY!!! THANK GOD!

Although, my V day started very eventful. I felt discharge while trying to fall asleep. It was a consistency I had never seen before. They put a pad on me, asked me to stay up for at least an hour and check for any more. Luckily none has happened since. Second round of steroids today.

I am still terrified, but trying to just pray and take things day by day. I am so thankful for every day my BabyGirl stays inside.

Thanks all for the thoughts and prayers! They are very much welcome. Wonder if I can get any sleep today. Went to bed around 1:30am, woken at 2am for my meds, sleep,woken at 3-4am for vitals, sleep, woken at 5am by dr, still up (6:40am). Will be woken 8-9am for meds, and of course need breakfast.


----------



## calypso

Had dr do a speculum exam because I kept having more weird discharge. He was afraid it could be my water, another possibility could be yeast from the antibiotics. He checked and said it definitely isn't my water and my cervix isn't dilated further!!!! He also said it didn't look like yeast but took a swab. Not planning on treating unless symptoms get worse or depending on what the swab says. It may just be random pregnancy discharge, or something from the new vaginal suppositories I am on here.

Was put on monitor today, baby's heart beat is perfect and she is moving around kicking the monitors. Also, no contractions! Things are going well thankfully! :happydance:


----------



## lizziedripping

Great news darlin. The no contractions is a very good sign ;) As for discharge, I have always had loads of the stuff in all my pregnancies, usually from 20wks, and it is never anything sinister xxx


----------



## Agiboma

glad to hear all is well reading your post reminded me of my hospital stay on bedrest because of my pre eclamsia and incompetent cervix of which i had 2 stiches put in, wishing you all the best and hope baby stays baking for a while longer


----------



## calypso

Had an u/s yesterday morning. Things seem to be staying the same. Baby is perfect and beautiful:cloud9: If monitoring goes well this weekend I will probably go back home on strict bedrest next week, and weekly appts with mfm. She said she won't be measuring cl anymore though because after a while it is not accurate. Will have to ask what she WILL be doing weekly.

Baby flipped and is head down now! The night before she was going crazy moving around, one motion I described it to hubby as a sumersault which made me a bit nauseous. Guess she was turning!!

She looks like my mom/ me. Cute! Was weighed at 1lb7oz by u/s so up 3GS from Friday to Tuesday.

Was offered to participate in a research study in case she is born before 27 weeks (which I hope we get to have at least a 30+ week baby). They administer a dose of vitamin E after birth. They think it helps reduce incidence of brain/eye problems. DH and sis say go for it (just in case she is born so early). Mom and mil said up to you. I am leaning towards yes, but meeting with nicu today to see if they have an opinion.


----------



## Agiboma

Research study sounds interesting, but im rooting for LO to keep baking so she doesnt have to participate :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi again. Just wanted to give an update. The twins are ok. They're stilling breathing on their own with cpap. Aidan continues to have episodes of apnea so his cpap has a rate and Ian seems to be growing out of his apnea. Both are on the whole tolerating breast milk (obviously I'm not feeding them yet just pumping). We had a little scare the other night when the doctor's thought that Aidan may have had an infection but everything turned out ok. 
Calypso - the hospital stinks! It's the best place for you though but despite my knowing this I hated being there. It's good you got the steroids. I had a total of 4 doses and it made the difference. One of my roommates was walking around with a 2 cm dilation from 24 -27 weeks and nothing happened. Another roommate had a 1 cm dilation starting at 24 weeks and she's 29 weeks now. I'll keep checking in to see how you're doing.


----------



## calypso

So glad the boys are doing well!!! Please keep us updated.


----------



## Alimum

oh my! i didn't read aaallll 7 days, but I'm in bed for the second time due to cervical incompetance. i was 27 weeks on fri and just feel like i am out of the dark now... it took till 26 weeks both times to breath again.
Hope its getting better for you. it's such an incredbly scary time and i find advice like - it will all be ok and bit dim and ingnorant! what gives me hope is that there are som many profesionals fighting for the life of your baby. 
and maxxiandnikko - your babies came early i presume?


----------



## rensben

how are you doing Calypso?


----------



## lizziedripping

Ditto :)


----------



## calypso

I am ok. Released from hospital Monday night. Received my home contraction monitor yesterday. Now just trying to figure out how to pay for it :( even with insurance it is ridiculously expensive. Dr appt on Monday morning. She may do an u/s but doesn't want to do pelvic exams unless needed.


----------



## calypso

26weeks! Things still holding. No more home monitor.
:happydance:


----------



## lizziedripping

Yay!!! Well done chick...............knew you'd get there. Keep resting xxx


----------



## rensben

Great news!! keep up the good work!


----------



## calypso

27 weeks, 2lb2oz. Cervix still holding! Beautiful baby girl :cloud9:

Just wanted to update you all, I received so much help/hope/encouragement/prayers from you ladies. Thank you!!! :hugs:

I will keep updating :)


----------



## lizziedripping

Thanks Cal, sooo pleased for you - you are a changed woman from the one I first met all those weeks ago - I am praying for many more weeks yet, you are so deserving of a positive outcome xxx


----------



## calypso

Appt today: no u/s or crotch exam. Had glucose test done. Everything is looking good so now I have appts every other week instead of weekly. Very excited!

Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## lizziedripping

Brilliant sweet. You have done so well, and been so brave over recent weeks ;)

Why don't you join us over in the IC thread? It's a busier thread, and we're much more likely to pick up any urgent questions you might have there. xxx


----------



## calypso

Lizzie - I just feel strange jumping into Threads I haven't read, and surely not reading it LOL.


----------



## lizziedripping

It's a thread for all and every woman suffering with cervical issues hun. By definition this means that it is made up of women who have been jumping in and out of it since it began. The more ladies who join us, the more stories of success and hope we acquire if that makes you feel better about it ;) x


----------



## calypso

Just found out I have GD.

Monday is my 30w appointment :happydance: After that, I have a GD class to attend.

Just another bump in the road. Anything to have a healthy baby.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi again. Wanted to stop by to see how everyone is. Congrats guys on making it so far! I'm impressed! Ian came home this past Thursday and Aidan should be home any day now. Both are doing really well. Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## calypso

Congrats maxxi! You must be such a proud mom!

I am 30w1d :) but have developed GD.


----------



## calypso

I had my baby girl!!!


----------



## sjulias67

Congrats and all the best wishes to you and the baby.


----------



## jennwitt

I just read this whole thread....congratulations Calypso!!! Your story brings me much HOPE! I am sure you are soooo thrilled to have made it so far!!! 

I am 40, this is my first pg after *18 years* of TTC (4 unsuccessful IVF's, adopted 5 children)....SURPRISE BFP!!! ;-)

Here is the post I put on a different IC thread yesterday......

...here's what has happened since yesterday....I went for a regular peri visit...2 weeks ago, my cervix was at 2.8, not great, but still okay. Yesterday, after prob 90% rest the last two weeks, as soon as she did the tvu/s, I said, "where's my cervix?" It measured at .94!! aaaahhhh! Head of the clinic sent me straight to the hospital. Highest level peri here at highest level hospital decided this morning to put in a stitch as a last ditch effort, even though I'm so far along. I had been advised to not do the stitch since 19 weeks, b/c I had 3 episodes of major bleeding between 19 and 22 weeks. He wanted to get his eyes on my cervix this morning and it showed at 1.6. He said we entered the gray area of doing the stitch and possible irritating my non-contracting uterus/cervix. In the end, he decided to leave me perfectly alone. Right after that I got the news that my ffn from yesterday (my 1st ffn) was positive - ick!! Good news I am laying very still here in bed, drinking lots.....I am approved for twice a day pool therapy, but I think I am going to wait until my next u/s on Mon. I have no contractions, closed cervix......babe is measuring 2 weeks ahead and now I've had 2 shots of steroids ;-) Oh, BTW, tihs is my fourth boy also - 3 others adopted ;-)


----------



## calypso

Good luck Jenn! So glad for your bfp. It is a terrifying ordeal. I know being strict about bedrest is what saved us. Are you on any progesterone?


----------



## lizziedripping

Congratulations Cal!!! So pleased for you darlin' - you made it to 33wks then? Brilliant news, and well done for beating IC xxxxxxxx


----------

